# what is your best "I´m glad I had a Flashlight" experience ?



## AlexGT (Jan 24, 2001)

*what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

For me it´s rather funny, I always carry in my right front pocket a UKE 2AAA side by side flashlight, it´s real small, Over at work we almost never have power outages so the story is that I was in the restroom, when all the state(later found out) had the worst blackout in several years, the lights went off and every one in the restroom including myself shouted exactly what we were doing at the time (S..t!),we waited, and waited for the light to come back, zip, nada, so I just reached my light and voila! I have light, finished, washed my hands and out to work( No power,No work anyway) , not an easy task for the rest of the guys left behind in the WC, funny incident but I was glad I had the light that day !

What´s your story ?

AlexGT


----------



## kb0rrg (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

My story is similar, I was in the main computer room at my college. The power went out and there was a collective &%#@*% from about 200+ students who lost all work since their last save. (I was lucky, I just got there). There was no windows or emergency lighting...very dark. I had my 2AA mag in my jacket. That helped me and others find the door. I would guess there was 200+ hours of work lost that day.


----------



## hmmwv (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

One time, on top of a mountain at at remote radio facility, lightning struck near/on my vehicle, knocking out most everything that wasn't EMP protected (the civilian hummer has two electrical systems - one military and one commercial - guess which one didn't survive!) - anyways the trip home was done by surefire 9N duct-taped to the brushguard. Took 2 battery packs to make the trip, but it really *CAN* be used as a headlight!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Interesting question, and possibly one of the reasons I have become a "flashaholic" (according to DavidW): I went up a mountain with a group of people, a trek of a couple of hours. getting to the top involved going through a large field of grass that grew well over eye level, (and past a (killer?) beehive)..the tall grass trail led to an open area...we continued on, sat on top of the mountain untill nightfall...and viola! (sic) - no moon! or stars!, pitch black blind night had descended upon us, and we could not see the narrow area of trampled grass along the long wall of tall grass from where we had emerged, and so could not find the trail back down..until I remembered the light on my keyring... Hero of the night! and we were able to avoid them bees too...
...thanks for asking.


----------



## Doug (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

A 9N for a headlight?! How fast did you drive




? Seems odd that the electrical system that runs the engine, does not also run the headlights... I would think they would be considered critical also... I did not know that about the electrical system! Cool! I can see it now "Opps, gotta pull over to change my 'headlights' battery"!





Doug

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by hmmwv:
*One time, on top of a mountain at at remote radio facility, lightning struck near/on my vehicle, knocking out most everything that wasn't EMP protected (the civilian hummer has two electrical systems - one military and one commercial - guess which one didn't survive!) - anyways the trip home was done by surefire 9N duct-taped to the brushguard. Took 2 battery packs to make the trip, but it really *CAN* be used as a headlight!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Doug (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Key chain flashlight? Which one? I always have my Photon II (in white) with me at all times (on my key chain) ... I wonder how useful it would be in a pitch black situation, because it doesn't seem THAT bright.... but, I guess when you have ZERO light... you can illuminate a large area with one of theses guys ... actually, it does pretty good here even with all the light pollution we have ... the wonderful thing about our eye sight, is that it gets more sensitive as it gets darker ... it's like, when you wake up in the middle of the night, the dimmest light is usually sufficient to see by... Infinity's work good here (especially with that lanyard, causes the light to face right where you need it! Down!





Doug

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ted:
*Interesting question, and possibly one of the reasons I have become a "flashaholic" (according to DavidW): I went up a mountain with a group of people, a trek of a couple of hours. getting to the top involved going through a large field of grass that grew well over eye level, (and past a (killer?) beehive)..the tall grass trail led to an open area...we continued on, sat on top of the mountain untill nightfall...and viola! (sic) - no moon! or stars!, pitch black blind night had descended upon us, and we could not see the narrow area of trampled grass along the long wall of tall grass from where we had emerged, and so could not find the trail back down..until I remembered the light on my keyring... Hero of the night! and we were able to avoid them bees too...
...thanks for asking.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>



<FONT COLOR="#000000" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">This message has been edited by Doug on 01-25-2001 at 09:42 PM</font>


----------



## hmmwv (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Doug - you asked the same question I did (when left in the dark) - seems the military truck gets 24V headlamps, while the civilian version gets 12V headlamps, and a different electrical system to run them. The engine, however, is left unchanged. Presumably an EMP situation would not affect the 24V lamps on the official vehicle.

After being that close to a lightning bolt, I really didn't give a hoot what or why - I just wanted to get the heck off the mountaintop. Duct tape and surefire was the FASTEST headlamp I could find!

<FONT COLOR="#000000" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">This message has been edited by hmmwv on 01-26-2001 at 01:25 AM</font>


----------



## Cyclops942 (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

My best "Gee, I'm sure glad I had a flashlight" experience occurred a few months after I started my current job. We had a power outage, and our UPSes (Uninterruptible Power Supplies) worked like a charm, and kept our computers running. Unfortunately, the computer room lights were NOT connected to a UPS. Nobody could see to type in the shutdown commands, and we had maybe 10 minutes to get this accomplished. (Whatever happened to touch typing?)


I reached into my desk drawer, pulled out my 2AA Mini-Mag knock-off, and saved my company untold amounts of money (literally). After that was finished, people kept coming by to borrow it so they could go to the bathroom.

Needless to say, our facilities guy went out the next day and bought those flashlights that plug into the wall, and come on automatically when the power dies.





Now that I've become an LED Flashaholic in addition to an incandescent Flashaholic, I keep a blue Sapphire light on my belt loop, a white CMG Infinity in my pants (trousers) pocket, and, lately, a Model 2 EternaLight in my shirt pocket, in addition to that Mini-Mag knock-off in my desk, a real Mini-Mag in my briefcase, and a Streamlight SL-20X in my truck.



Can you believe people think I'm afraid of the dark?


----------



## hmmwv (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

UPSs are someting you either love or hate - one night (early morning about 0230) I was clearing all the errors that mine had logged - I run a medium size computer facility at my house and managed to burn up the utility's transformer that day, so the UPS had filled the logfile with dumb errors as the utility crew worked all day to get me restored.

I was logged into the command port of the UPS (In "GOD" mode, which allows you to do anything) - I thought I ran across the status bit that was causing the persistant beeping, so I just figured I'd clear the bit - typed in 0x06=0x00 and hit the return key. That was the last keystroke. I hit return, everything went black, which is obviously why it's called "god" mode

Suddenly, I realized that having every light, every computer, etc plugged into one big massive UPS wasn't such a great idea since I was in a 1500 sq. ft. room with no windows and it was pitch black. Had a solitare on my keychain - used that to find an old VT-220 termnal and a long extension cord to hook up to the maintenance port on the UPS and beg for it to turn the power back on.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Doug,
oh geez, I knew you'd ask, I am so embarrassed, because it was the flashlight that I now love to hate, I am loathe to mention the name (hint; too many tiny screws...) I wish it had been an Emissive Energy instead! And yes it was bright enough -- the tiniest light makes all the difference in the world when it's DARK!
hmmwv;
great story! ..and great attitude re: threat of lawsuits..remember you can always take the discussion to http://tedsplace.com and start your own topic, 'outside' so to speak...thanks again also for Metcal soldering iron info -- where to buy and how much? No price info at their site, no answer at their phone...


----------



## Craig720 (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

I carry three Photon II's (white, red, and turquoise) attached to my Victorinox Executive and a PrincetonTec Blast in my trouser pockets. I have a Pelican Mini Mity-Lite on my keychain.

The most recent instance was when I used an inner access corridor without windows to visit the restroom on our floor. I didn't realize until the door closed behind me that the hall was darker than death. I simply pulled out my white Photon II and continued on my way.

That Photon also came in handy during a recent power outage when I had to visit the restroom. No problem.

The problem arises when others notice how well you're coping and ask to borrow your light. And then leave it on their desk and forget about it. Groan.

Everyone always remarks positivey when I can pull the perfect light out at any given moment for a task. For diffuse lighting situations, the Blast is king. For complete darkness, the Photon II works well. 

When I have to crawl under my desk to cable-up my new computer, I use the Blast.

When I go to our community mailboxes, where there's no streetlamp in sight and it's really dark, I use either a Photon or the Blast.

The Blast is also great for checking the "trick" tire on my wife's car in the freezing darkness of a pre-sunrise work day.

I'm quite near-sighted, very nearly 40, and work as a computer programmer. My eyes are tired at the end of every day, so in questionable lighting conditions, most people can see well where I simply can't anymore. So I whip out one of my pocket lights and I'm home free.

Craig


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

I was eating at a Mexican restaurant, and the lights went out. I pulled out my MagLight 2 x AA cell flashlight, and continued my meal, while the waiters scrambled for candles.

Another time, a friend of mine was in San Francisco, and the lights went out in a high rise. She led a number of her colleagues down the fire stairs with the aid of a Photon II in green that I had given her.

I always have two Photon II's in white with me in my pockets. In the leather bag I carry with me everywhere, I have two SureFire 9P's, a 6P clipped to the outside of the bag, and two more Photon II's. In the car, it is three and four D cell Mag Lights, both with rechargeable batteries and the Carley Krypton Star Rechargeable lamp in the highest available amperage, and alkaline cells with the Carley Xenon Star lamps (these will last 10-12 hours; the rechargeables about 90 min). Plus a 9P in the glove box, and a 3P in the console. 

Afraid of the dark


----------



## kb0rrg (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

I use to have a PhotonI that I had electrical taped to my watch band. This proved to be handy since it was always in a convenient location and it was ALWAYS with me since I wear my watch 24/7. It kinda gave out after about a year (getting wet daily). I would like to do this again, but now I have a metal band and it really looks weird (I guess maybe it did before too). I wish there was a watch attachment with a very small LED and battery so that I can always have a light.


----------



## kb0rrg (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

I decided to drag up this post from a year ago. I was kinda fun then, and there may be new stories to add. ??? It is interesting to see how may mini mags and photons have "saved the day". No more photons and mini mags for me. Now I carry a SF (or 2) and an Arc. Well the mini mag once in a while


----------



## Darell (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by kb0rrg:
*Now I carry a SF (or 2) and an Arc. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nothing taped to the watch anymore? I'm always looking for a good way to always carry a light. But I don't carry keys, don't always wear pants (



) and generally hate carrying things. I do always have my neck though, and that's where the Arc hangs these days.

And back on thread: EVERY DAY "I'm glad I had a flashlight." Hasn't saved my life yet, but I certainly use them every day.


----------



## Silviron (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Well, I was in the Hive the other day when there was a bio-hazard leak (of the T-Virus), and when the computerized security system isolated the facility, the lights went out for a while.

Fortunately, I had my Surefire E2 with me, so I could see to shoot the zombies.

(If you have seen the new movie Resident Evil, did you notice that the security / recovery team was very poorly equipped? You would really think that they would have had a few flashlights available since they were operating in an underground facility....)

But seriously... given my own proclivities for underground expeditions and nocturnal excursions, it is difficult to come up with a "Best" experience.

My most RECENT important use was to fix a broken clutch cable in my 4WD after dark on a back road a couple of weeks ago. I keep a 6D Maglight handy in all the family's vehicles, but the dang thing was too long to fit between the ground and the frame, and shine where I needed it.

So, I used my keychain Photon III for the first few minutes, and when it became obvious that it wasnt going to be a real quick fix, I opened up the "emergency" kit and used a Brinkmann Long-Life.

I did have a Surefire E2 in my pocket too, but being a cheapskate, I chose not to use IT (plus, it is a little too bright for what I needed).


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Well since I originally started that really old post, here´s an update.

I no longer carry the UKE 2AAA,since my EDC is now a Sure Fire E2 and 2 Photon II, the new story is I helped a buddy of mine find the keys to his car that were accidentally tossed over a 20 meter cliff and on to a small river at night, he didn´t have a flashlight and I lend him one of my photon so he could go down and look for them I stayed at the top searching for them with my SF, nedless to say I found them before he even got half way down the cliff, since they shinned pretty bright from the E2 beam.

The funny part is when I tryed to get my photon back, he was so amazed with it(even more at the E2!), that gave me $20 just to keep the photon (I would have give it out for free



) but now I have 2 more photon 




he he.

Regards
Alex


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

I posted this in the LED section on 3/6/02 and called it "The ARC AAA Le proves its effectiveness in a difficult situation". It was the first time that I realized from actual experience how important a flashlight could be.

When I bought two ARC AAA Le’s several months ago, I did it mainly out of curiosity, assuming that I wouldn’t have any real use for a mini LED since I EDC at least two brighter lights..
I was suddenly called to Miami because a beloved uncle was dying and the family wanted to be at his side. I had the ARC on my keyring and I had pretty much forgotten about it until things began to happen very quickly.

NOTE: Some Flashaholics may find this next part a bit distasteful, so they might want to skip the following paragraphs. 

My uncle had started accumulating large amounts of a white frothy discharge in his mouth, which the nurse was constantly having to remove through suction and paper wipes. She was having trouble seeing accurately so I used my AAA to help her. It was so small that I could easily maneuver it out of her way, and at that range it was exceptionally bright. We did this several times over the next two or three hours. From time to time we used the ARC to confirm whether his eyes were slightly open. At one point the nurse dropped something and it rolled under the bed, where it was hard to see despite the bright room lighting. The ARC’s bright beam quickly found it. I’ll spare everyone any further details. 

Later, looking for our rental car in the surprisingly dark section of the hospital parking lot, there were two cars that looked identical. The ARC quickly confirmed which was ours. Of course I had brighter lights with me but by this time I wanted to see just how useful this flashlight could be. Back at the house I slept in the living room, and the ARC proved to be a perfect nighttime bathroom-finding light and I found it easy to adjust the brightness and diameter of the beam using my thumb and first finger.

After my uncle died we were looking for one of his CD’s which was of special importance to the family. He had most of his CD’s piled toward the back of a crowded closet that also contained the electronic components of his sound system. The closet lamp provided poor light, which I supplemented with the ARC. We found the disc.

There were many more times when the ARC proved its merit, and despite frequent and fairly heavy use over eight days it never noticeably dimmed. All this from a tiny keyring light!

I have a large flashlight collection, including the M6 and several other Surefires, and they are certainly very fine lights; but this sad week showed very clearly that of all my lights, the most useful and versatile, and in certain ways possibly the best, was that lovely little AAA Le’

It is truly “The Indispensable Flashlight”.

Best regards,
Brightnorm


----------



## pec50 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

This example might seem rather mundane compared to some of the other postings. But some years ago, while working as an educational consultant, I was caught on a Micronesian island as a typhoon hit with 175 mph winds. Needless to say, much of the island was devastated. Following the storm, I managed almost two weeks of light with my minimag using my two sets of AAs. Although I still maintain a fondness for my minimags, my standard carry is now geared to longevity -- ARC and Attitude.


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by pec50:
*This example might seem rather mundane compared to some of the other postings. But some years ago, while working as an educational consultant, I was caught on a Micronesian island as a typhoon hit with 175 mph winds. Needless to say, much of the island was devastated. Following the storm, I managed almost two weeks of light with my minimag using my two sets of AAs. Although I still maintain a fondness for my minimags, my standard carry is now geared to longevity -- ARC and Attitude.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pec50,

You call that mundane? With 175 mph winds you were lucky to survive. How did you stretch your 2 sets of AA's for 2 weeks?

Best regards,
Brightnorm


----------



## pec50 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Although I have since switched to the Nextstar lamp, I suppose there is merit to those wimpy low amperage but long lasting minimag lamps. But, truthfully, I am indeed embarrassed to admit that I stretched battery life through the use of candles.


----------



## txwest (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by pec50:
*But, truthfully, I am indeed embarrassed to admit that I stretched battery life through the use of candles.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>Hey, don't knock candles...they were around long before flashlights, & are still here. Besides, this is the *Candle*PowerForum...










TX


----------



## lightlover (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by brightnorm:
*...
NOTE: Some Flashaholics may find this next part a bit distasteful, so they might want to skip the following paragraphs. 
...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Brightnorm,
Sorry to hear about your loss, and the ordeal you have obviously been through.

I don't find anything *distasteful* in your account - it's just a sad aspect of *Real Life*.

My sympathies.

lightlover
menber #260 CPF


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by txwest:
*



Originally posted by pec50:
[qb]But, truthfully, I am indeed embarrassed to admit that I stretched battery life through the use of candles.

Click to expand...

*


> <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>Hey, don't knock candles...they were around long before flashlights, & are still here. Besides, this is the *Candle*PowerForum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pec50, 

Txwest makes a good point. NTL, I feel your shame.

Brightnorm


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by *something ridiculous ?:
*Brightnorm,
Sorry to hear about your loss, and the ordeal you have obviously been through.

I don't find anything *distasteful* in your account - it's just a sad aspect of *Real Life*.

My sympathies.

lightlover
menber #260 CPF*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks Lightlover,

Your thoughts are much appreciated.

Best regards,
Brightnorm


----------



## Deanster (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Arrived in Munich, Germany for 2-week assignment around 8-am. Made it to office, I was supposed to have the first day to settle in. Instant crisis came up, spent full day fixing problems. Finally cut free at 2:00am, to go to my company-rented crappy cheap apartment. 

Arrived, stepped inside the foyer, absolutely pitch-black. Realized that like many European apartment bldgs, the lights in the halls turn off automatically to save energy. There's a switch somewhere, but thrashing around in the dark, I'm just as likely to hit someone's doorbell or knocker as the lightswitch. I need to find the stairs, go up, locate my apartment (floor unknown, only a letter to work with), open the door and find interior lights, all without making any significant noise (Germans get mighty grumpy about late night noise). 

Reach into my computer bag, MiniMaglite is right where I left it, turn it on, and I'm on my way. Found out later that the lightswitch was supposed to have an indicator light, but was burned out. 

Not life threatening, but a great example of having a light turning a potentially big hassle into a no-worries situation.


----------



## Amplite (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

OK! My wife has been giving me dirty looks when she sees charge card statements that reveal my flashaholic activity. A couple weeks ago a tree fell down the block and took out a transformer or two in a loud and violent style. Next thing you know we are in the dark with transformers outside fizzing and hissing and to top it off (we live in Los Angeles)helicopters are all over the place! SO!



I quickly hit my stash and hand out2 scorpions, 2 miniQ40's and I hand my wife a PT surge! I of course grabbed my SF G2 and my Magcharger! An unfortunate incident but no one wae hurt, my wife and family now like flashlights and MAN! Did I have fun!! Lights were restored the next day



!!

Amplite


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Jumping off the Rig to connect 5inch to the hydrant, and realising that I forgot to grab the Litebox as the truck was pulling away. Pitch dark. M2 to the rescue!!!!


----------



## Josh (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

when the weather is nice i ride downtown rottenchester on a 20" bike and almost always end up at a dark and creepy place, two weeks ago being no exeption. i ride with a friend that mentioned the old subway tunnel, so we went down there. the place has some lights for the first 10 yards then nothing so i gave my friend the long life and i used the m2. the m2 is the best 2 cell light i have ever owned, it ran for almost 20 minutes with p61w/half used duracell ultras batts! maybe i did't notice dimming because of the absoulte dark, still glad i had it. just a tip when a crackhead asks for change shine the m2w/p61 in their eyes and they forget what they asked you for


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

The most boring _"I'm glad I had a flashlight"_ story of all: it's 8 o'clock at night, I flip on the bathroom light, and *pop* there goes the damn bulb. There are no windows anywhere nearby, so it's pitch black. I groped around for a flashlight and came up with a PT Attitude, which I used for finding the tilet and then for changing the bathroom bulbs afterward.

I suppose I could have made up a great flashlight story from last year's big earthquake, but our power never went out and the building did not need immediate evacuation. Some of the fluorescent light bulbs in the hall fell out of the ceiling and blew up all over the floor, but not all of them. So there wasn't really anyplace that was totally in the dark.

I still used flashlights a lot for digging through rubble and making repairs, but I could have made it through fine without them by dragging around a smashed lamp (I had lots of those) on an extension cord.


----------



## RevJim (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Several years ago on Palm Sunday, our church was presenting a musical. A friend, LEO, had his radio and warned that some bad weather might be on the way. I was an administrator at a nearby middle school, so I went to school and picked up an armload of flashlights from our emergency kit (my job to keep it going). They were the heavy, rubber "work" flashlights. Sure enough, partway through the musical the lights went out as a tornado devistated a subdivision about a mile away. The ushers already had the flashlights and instructions. (The emergency lights were placed to help us evacuate, not go to the basement!) We had a string of flashlights in ushers' hands helping everyone go calmly to the basement. Our pastor did a great job of giving instructions (and not bringing panic). Those flashlights were beautiful! As others have said, any light is great when it is really dark.
Jim


----------



## Graham (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

This is more of a "I'm glad I had a flashlight - to show off.." I guess, but anyway..

A couple of weeks back I had gone to the local shops on my bike in the late afternoon. Didn't think I'd be gone long, so didn't bother taking my bike light (I have a velcro loop light mount which allows me to use any smallish 2 cell light).

Anyway, I was out longer than I thought, and it ended up dark on the way back. Plenty of street lights where I am, so I wasn't too worried about riding home. But as luck would have it, a policeman happened to be around on the way back, and decided to stop me. 

Told me I should have a light etc etc, so I told him that it was still daylight when I left, and forgot the light. He said I should walk it home if I didn't have a light, and then I remembered my E2 in my backpack. So I pulled it out, put it in the light mount, turned it on, and said "Will this do?" The policeman does a doubletake, eyes bug out a bit (the usual reaction to the first look at an E2, I've found..) and he says, "Umm, yeah.." and I ride away, managing to blind a few pedestrians who happen to look my way..

Ahh, if only I'd had my M4 with me..

Graham


----------



## Frank C. (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Long time lurker, first time poster...

THis is more of a "I wish I had a flashlight" story, and what got me into this "hobby" of collecting various flashlights over the years.

Years ago I worked in a 12 story building, on the 10th floor. There were various power problems in the area, and we'd occassionaly lose power to the entire building for short periods of time. At one point while using the restroom the power went out. It was only for a few minutes, but it caused the thought to occur to me that I should get a flashlight for such situations...

A week or two later that point was driven home when the power went out and it appeared it wasn't coming back for a significant amount of time. To top it off, the emergency lights in the building failed. After a short time the buildin management ordered everyone out. EVERYONE had to file down pitch black staircases (as the emergency lights failed). The only light at all was that of people with lighters holding them up lit until they were too hot for them to hold.

Since then I've collected tons of lights to carry with me (photons, cmg infinities, more recently Surefire E1/E2e). I guess I have that incident to thank for my obsession with personal lighting instruments.


----------



## Darell (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Whew! Well, I just had a good one on Tuesday. About three hours into a five hour flight, my daughter suddenly, and odoriforously signalled to me that, like it or not, a diaper change was in my very near future. Daughter in my lap, diaper bag in the overhead storage. Bummer. At this point in the flight, it is dark outside, and the movie is in full swing, so there is minimal ambient light in the cabin. Since MY personal bulb isn't fully lit yet (having been awakened by the aforementioned odor just seconds ealier) I stand up and begin to rummage blindly with one hand in the overhead bin for the elusive tools of the diapering trade. After several seconds of this, I realize that I'm searching in the wrong bag, and am quickly becoming frustrated by having a stinky, squirmy kid in one hand, and no luck searching with the other. DING. I suddenly remember that for the last four months I've carried an Arc AAA around my neck about 24/7. I do the one-handed turn-on/mouth-insertion (with the light!), and I'm off to the races. The evening was saved, and father and daughter lived in odorless harmony for the remainder of the flight.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

I was working as a security guard one early Saturday summer evening in 1985 when the power in the factory I was assigned to went out while I was out on rounds. I was in a part of the building where I literally could not see my hand in front of my face (I tried, but couldn't). It was full daylight outside, but nothing inside the building. When the power failed, I did not have a clear path out without the usual "nitelite" of the few HPS lights that remained on after hours.

The 3D Mag-lite I had just bought, being new to that job and wanting a durable and reliable flashlight, got me out of there. I still have it today. While not used as much anymore, it rides in my vehicle, and continues to serve me well.


----------



## sunspot (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

While on a white water trip, some years back, on the Chattogga River near the Georiga/Carolina border, I took a side trip in the area and came upon a State Park where I saw a map that showed a old train tunnel that was started just before the Civil War and abandoned during the war. When I found it there where iron bars across it and an old gate that was broken. My wife and I started in and after about twenty feet could no longer see my hand in front of my face. I went back to my car and got my trusty 3D Mag and 2AA Mag. The inside was muddy with some boards across the worst spots. On the way in I noticed a young father with his daughter following. I asked if they where all right and he asked if he may follow. We went the whole way (about 1/4 mile) to the end of the hard rock tunnel. It was amazing to me what was done with hand labor over 140 years ago. 
Shortly after my trip I read that the tunnel was closed. I'm glad that I carried flashlights with me as I was able to see something that is no longer available to view and to share that with a young lady and her father whom I hope will remember their trip in a train tunnel.


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Any more stories?

I have another one, I give classes at the University at night when the building transformer blew, needless to say the whole building went black, Everybody was looking for the way out with miserable butane lighters since we found out there is not enough emergency lighting, out comes the trusty E2 and nuke some students eyeballs at close quarters in the process!!, now everybody can see all the way to the parking lot, the joy of pitch black didn`t last long, since the guards "Invited us to leave" as the power would`t be back for the rest of the night.

My students never knew I had a Flashlight with me EDC and were surprised, they agreed that my E2 really Kicked A$$ in brightness, If only they knew I have brighter lights at home...

There`s the new story, What´s yours?

Alex


----------



## SUREFARC (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

I turned my M2 on when all the lights went off on a concert. you gotta see the surprise in their eyes.


----------



## sotto (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

How about a "I wish I had a damn flashlight" story? I was driving on the northshore of Kauai in a heavy downpour at 3 a.m. on my way to the airport to catch a flight back to the mainland. My entire car and trunk was jammed full of bags and other junk. Right in the middle of the blackest unlit section of country road, I had a flat. I had to unload the entire trunk, change the tire, load the flat back in the trunk, and reload the bags in the trunk, all in the dark and in the soaking rain. No, the headlights didn't do anything but spoil my night vision, and the passenger compartment overhead light didn't work on the rental car. I made it onto the plane just as they were closing the door. I've never been without a carry light of some sort since.


----------



## LEDagent (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

I posted this last year in March. I'll post it again:

I have a great story with my trusty LSI spotlight.
Me and my family went to Yellowstone National Forrest for 3 days. Our first stop was the Old Faithful geyzer where we spent the night at the Old Faithful Inn. Our long drive from California with a 2000 VW Jetta with 4 people was cramped to say the least. So to break out in the wilderness after such a drive was paradise. 
BOY you should really see this place; crisp, clean air tall trees EVERYWHERE and beautiful tall geyzers all of over the place. Anyway, we were able to catch a glimpse of Old Faithful erupt during the afternoon while there was still sunlight - mind you this was about 6:00pm Mountain time. It wasn't hard to see at all, it was just about sunset at the time. There were HUNDREDS around us and you can tell they were all going to wait for the next eruption. Unfortunately though, the next eruption would happen a few hours later at around 10:30 - 11:30pm that night. So in the mean time we checked into the hotel - which is VERY OLD - and rested from our long drive and hikes that day. 

WHO KNEW that the darkness in the mountains was even darker than in the city. HOLY CRAP i said as night fell! No moon - it was a new moon - was out to light any paths and there were minimal path lights to light our way in the darkness around the hotel. But the hotel did not give off enoegh ambient light to light up the geyzer which was about 500 - 600 yards away from the hotel. 

10:30 rolled around and i went to my room to unplug my newly charged spotlight, i went downstairs and out to the seats that surrounded the geyzer. These seats were about 100 -150 yards from the geyzer itself and there were about 50 - 100 people sitting around it at the time. I sat next to this family who all had cheapy plastic flashlights that were unusually brighter that what i expected - maybe because i adjusted to how dark it is in the mountains. Anyway i flashed my light to the dormant geyzer and in the air a couple of times and i caught the eye of some starry eyed kids and their parents. "WOW" they said, "that is some flaghtlight."

Here is where it gets good. I'll skip to the point. 11:00pm came around and the gezer started to bubble and spout. I looked around and more people have gathered around the seats, i looked back at the hotel and noticed that the patio (500-600yards away) facing the geyzer was full of onlookers. In the next 5 minutes the gezyer started to spit out water randomly, but it was so dark that we couldn't even see it, only hear it. So i KNEW that the people back at the hotel surely could not see it. So guess what? WHAM! I turned on my spotlight and you could hear the OOoos and AAaas from the crowd around me and even back at the hotel. I kept the light on the geyzer for the 15 minutes that it erupted. Being that it spouts water some couple hundred feet in the air, the tight beam of the spotlight was only able to illuminated a section of the spouting water at a time. My dad who was at the balcony told me over the walkie-takie to move the spot in various places - "left","right","up","down" he said - just to prove that it was his son with the spotlight. He was so proud 

So when the whole thing was done, i had people comming up to me thanking me, and asking "what the hell kinda light is that?" By then i was almost in tears and shaking from adrenaline. Can you imagine yourself supplying light to HUNDREDS of people and making them happy? That was the best experience in my life with a flashlight. This is what fuels my passion for light till this day. You just never know when they will come in handy.


----------



## Banshee (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

I had a minor "glad to have it" situation this morning. The commuter rail car I was in suffered a temporary head end power failure which resulted in no heat-loss of locomotive power-and loss of lights. 
Out came the ARC AAA LE, hooked it over my ear and continued to do the daily crossword without missing a beat.
A few passengers commented on my ingenuity (sic?)
but I chalk it all up to the folks here @ CPF !!
Score one for CPF!


----------



## FC. (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Holy crap, one old post. I was just "FC" back then, not "FC."


----------



## Zelandeth (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Well, nothing spectacular, but probably the best for reactions I've seen.

University today, lecture theatre, no windows or emergency lighting.

Lecturer goes to switch on the projector, and there's a loud "BANG" and the lights die - various people scream, swear and/or fall over, about 50 textbooks cascade to the floor within seconds. 
After a few seconds, a couple of small keychain LED lights start appearing, mostly red or blue, not actually much use for seeing with when you're in an area with lots of obstacles and you're still half blind from the recent light. Out of the right jacket pocket comes the recntly bought Osram Dulux mini, small CCFT work light. Nice soft spread of light, handed the AAA MiniMag to a friend, and the other incan/flourescent combi to another, and between us, my lights managed to quite easily get everyone out of the lecture theatre - about 30 seconds before the lights decided to come back on...Oh well, at least I had an excuse to actually use them.


----------



## SableCo (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Wow some great stories!

Not as dramatic but was driving home from a marathon day of Skeet shooting at a range in the sticks. Exhausted and bored I was screwing around with the high beams on the truck holding them in (both the low and the highs came on at the same time when pulled to the "just before they click on/off spot") and was pondering the advantages of a four bulb system (hey it was dark and I was bored) I swear I only did it a couple times for a few seconds, then I got a hideous smell of electical fire. Seems there is one big friggen connector in the tilt section, high rub area of the steering wheel that runs about every light/bell/and buzzer on the truck. End result, one big blob of plastic and my trusty SF 6P to get me 13 miles in the blackest, no moon, no street light section of Illinois. I had forgotten the light was in there and the batteries made it 13 miles (no telling how old/frozen, etc). 
Robert
www.sableco.net


----------



## Albany Tom (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

A couple of weeks ago I was in a club and a dancer's necklace broke. Imagine little plastic/glass pieces all over the floor. She had a little dim flashlight the bartender handed her, and it wasn't going well. It was one of the disposable Eveready's. 

I just said "hey, Daisy, try this", and held out my UK2AAA. She looked at the little light, and me, like I was out of my mind, but took the light anyway. The next words I heard were "Holy sh*&! Thanks Tom!" 

Not the best story in the world, but it was pretty funny.


----------



## FalconFX (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

My most recent "I'm glad I had a flashlight" experience was in late December, when it was rainin' hard in northern California. Well, on one night (it so happens to be the night when I schedule myself to recharge all my NiMH batteries), a truck skidded out of control at the main intersection, about a block away from our apartment complex and completely smashed out the main transformer for that block. All lights went out for that entire evening and into next morning, as PG&E crews had to bring in new line wires for the pole and work on restoring the power. 

Needless to say, I was VERY happy that night...





My Octolux and QuadLux was used the most around our apartment that night. And since it was PITCH BLACK outside and damp, if you had a nice flashlight, you can light up the entire block. My X990 was very happy to serve as a general room light, and the Trek6000 did a good job afterwards. Most of the students in the apartment complexes affected were out and about enjoying the darkness.

As it turns out, this event, and the uses of my flashlights, forced my suitemates into buying their own flashlights (instead of, ahem, "borrowing" mine...)


----------



## iddibhai (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

had a few flashlight moments... mind, i've only been ordained a flashaholic starting this past SUNDAY, so i've only had my McHappy for 2 days..

the night McHappy arrives we go over to cousin's place. sister starts getting sick, so McHappy is used to examine her throat (strep throat!). next night used for night kitchen raiding



next day used for a night walk back to parking lot in rain, and digging about for wallet in the car, and later on, for looking at pressure gauge while airing up side of car in shadow, in the rain. not bad for so much real use in such little time, no? heck nonserious use has been just as much fun, lighting up toilet bowls and such!


----------



## ab (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

McHappy as EDC... fantastic! 

What started life as a tongue-in-cheek tribute to Don McGizmo's McTi, and billed as "your 4-yr. old's EDC?" becomes a real Flashaholic's workaday light... I love it!





*iddibhai, the entire cadre of McHappy lights salute you:*











A.


----------



## iddibhai (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

LOL, i even carry a spare AA just for the heck of it, and am using the McHappy every chance I get, comparing throw/spill to any other flashlight I run into (minimag, Sears, RayOvac, et al at work)... Gosh is is too much fun


----------



## Entropy (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

So far no major "glad to have it" situations, but after reading some of these examples, I'm glad I EDC my MiniMag + BadBoy on my belt. The three small examples:

At the end of a movie with the family, my mom's purse gets stuck. She asks for help getting it unstuck. Dad assumes I'm going to assist her in trying to grope around to find out where it's stuck. *click* - My BB is turned on and she can see the hangup instantly, quickly removes purse.

Last night I was installing a new TV tuner card in my computer. I was having trouble seeing the PCI slot. Grab my Nite-Ize Flashlight Friend off of the desk, stick my MM in, and the card is firmly seated in the slot 20 seconds later.



Later that night I had to go up in the attic, and one of the switches for the lights up there was acting up. No problem.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Nothing earthshaking, but a dark as night restroom posed no significant problem because I had an ARC AAA around my neck.

Hmm.... it's on my neck even as we speak!


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

The only times here that I am glad I have a flashlight are when the power goes out, and that is rare. So with me, it is any excuse to use my lights.

When I wake up, at night, I use my Rebel on headboard to get dressed, then Arc LS to find my way to basement. I switch to Solo/LED until I am awake enough to stand the assault of bright mains lights.

My family always took the trash out during daylight hours. I wait till midnight (pickup at 0330).

I sit at my computer (in basement) with nothing but the monitor on, and a headlamp for seeing the keyboard. This is where the Matrix Module is quite useful.

When I cook at night, I wear a headlamp.

Like I said: *Any* excuse to use a light.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

My wife is director of sales at a local hotel. One night, while a big banquet was going on, a storm knocked the power out. My wife headed to the hotel to see what was going on. The guests were all in the banquet room, walking around with glowsticks -- the big boss had ordered a couple cases for just such an emergency. The chef was running back and forth behind the buffet table with his Maglite 2AA. The Mag would only light up one dish at a time, so when he lit one dish up, the rest of the table was dark and guests really couldn't see what they were helping themselves to.

So my wife walks into the room, stands my Tigerlight FBOP on end in the middle of the buffet table, and then *WOOOOMPH!* she turns it on. She said there was an audible gasp from the assembled guests as the Tigerlight's beam bounced off the ceiling and brightly lit up the entire buffet table! As you all know, most people couldn't care less about flashlights, but that night, people were constantly asking her about the light.

She also left her Princeton Tec Rage with the front desk folks, and navigated the halls the rest of the night with her Photon II.

Joe


----------



## iddibhai (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

oh yea, taking the trash out... very useful since it's dark by the time i get back!


----------



## webley445 (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Am always glad I have the Scorpion in the briefcase everytime I have to go to a site at night to train a new guard or fill in due to some "emergency" until relief arrives. Always glad that light [got one with the clip on it] is on my side when working out in the field.

Was working a gatehouse at a beachfront condo/highrise a few years back on graveyard shift. While making my rounds, I saw 4 teens walking across the beach along side of the waist high metal fence that followed property's perimeter and separated the pool from the beach area. They saw me and started talking among themselves and stopped in their tracks staring at me. I ws smoking a cigarette at the time so I pull my 3D M*g lite out of the belt carrier holding it in the police style grip [head at base of palm], rested the body on my shoulder and proceeded to illuminate the ashtray out by the pool to extinguish my smoke. I straighten up turn towards them and stare back saying nothing. They turned about and headed on their way.


----------



## FalconFX (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Wow! Just glad you're not hurt! I've been down 101 from SF to home in Carmel, and it's not pretty when it's bad weather... 

It's times like these where a good, reliable flashlight can really mean the difference between confidence and dangerous situations...


----------



## Gene (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

This might be my WORST "I'm glad I had a flashlight" story! 
About 15 years ago, I received word my mother had died. She was in L.A. and I was living in San Leandro, (S.F. Bay Area), at the time. I had to get to L.A. to take care of the funeral and other things. 

Like a fool, I decided to take Hwy. 101 down. Well, 101 was closed about 20 miles outside of Santa Maria, Ca. for the first time in 20 years due to a rare blizzard. Even though my truck was 2WD, I decided to try and find a trail over the mountains and dump back onto the 101 on the other, (south), side of Santa Maria beyond the closure. 

I just HAD to get to L.A. and take care of the funeral arrangements. The CHP that was turning around traffic said things were pretty bad and 101 might be closed for a couple days. I didn't want to back track and lose tons of time getting over to Interstate 5, (I know, I know). 

I actually did pretty good though and got about 10 miles down a cow trail that headed due south that I had found. Then I came to a long very, very steep hill and got a run at it but the truck slid and came to a rest on it's side in a ditch! Luckily I wasn't hurt and had my trusty 3 D cell Kel-Lite with me. It was so dark you couldn't see your hand in front of your face! It was also pouring rain and alternating from rain to snow at times. 

I hiked about 8 or 9 miles with the Kel-Lite providing a nice swatch of bright light that cut through the rain and snow. I was miserable though and soon realized I was lost. Suddenly I heard voices somewhere ahead in the darkness and I yelled out to them. It was a couple of local teens from Santa Maria who had been out driving around, (and drinking), in the mountains for kicks! They told me to follow them and that their truck was only about a mile away and they would drive me the rest of the way into town. 

I was hesitant because they were pretty wasted but what choice did I have? We walked the mile to their truck and they were so impressed by the Kel-Light. They took me into town and the nearest motel. I was so thankful for what these kids did that I gave them the Kel-Lite. 

The next morning I found an adventurous 4WD tow truck driver in town and we went and retrieved my overturned truck, (which was another story all in itself!)



We got the truck out and I headed the rest of the way to L.A. I'll never forget that night and I'll never forget that trusty ol' Kel-Lite!

I now live in the Cascade Mountains near the Calif./Oregon border and power outages are a way of life up here. Flashlights are my best friends!


----------



## donn (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Used to work warehousing in a department store which was built sometime after the Great Flood. Anyway it was old and had a basement and two sub basements. Me and a few collegues are in the bottom basement when the fire alarm goes off quickly followed by all the lights going out. Theres nothing like real honest-to-God true pitch black darkness is there folks? 
Anyway the only light down there was my solitaire and thats what I used to get everyone to the emergency escape hatch (a big ladder ran up to ground level) and out the building.
Turned out some builder doing restoration had cut through half the cables leading into the buildng; no fire but I it was fun.


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 28, 2011)

*what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

I had an experience driving home via country roads late one night. Coming around a fairly blind corner I was met by a small bunch of highland cows and [email protected] my pants (not the silly American version I mean my underpants.) I had on me my little preon 1 and used it to warn other motorists of the escaped posse and also helped the farmer find the section of fence that let the group out. Good night to be a flashaholic.
Steven


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: what is your best "I´m glad I had a Flashlight" experience ?*

I never thought I would be the type to EDC a flashlight, but being a flashaholic I purchased a Preon 1, Kept it in my pocket with a 10440.

First night out with it (After deciding I would try EDC'ing a flashlight) A guy outside Mucho Burrito Is looking underneath his car. I asked him if he had a problem he says he dropped his black berry, We looked and could'nt see S$#@. Duh I have a light! Boom Found it baby!.


Very proud of my self for EDC'ing a light I am driving home with a warm burrito that I am about to devour. PFFT! My rear passenger tire blows. Its night... and im in the only place with no f%$%$# street lamps. While a street lamp was preferred the preon did well.

Twice in one night? Awesome.... I EDC to this day which was roughly a year ago. now with a SC60w on me at all times. I have never really needed a light but I find in movie theaters and what not somebody always drops keys or looses something.

EDIT: Either I had a hit on the head, or something is wacky with CPF, I did not post this here but in a different topic, then clicked on history back to this topic and found my comment here ?!??!?!


----------



## Tony1446 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: what is your best "I´m glad I had a Flashlight" experience ?*

Im a Emt in north carolina .... driving down the road with a buddy of mine in his truck. We come around a curve and see headlights over a bank headlights lighting up the trees at this point im like OMG crap. my friend pulls his 2d mag out nothing lol dead. I pull out my little ultrafire u-20 and off the bank I go. did my flashlight save a life? ........... no lol but it was better walking down the bank than falling. I have one in my back pocket all the time now .... I think im gonna have to put a back pocket on my pjs lol.


----------



## Imon (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

This is a relatively minor thing but I remember it pretty well.
I was a freshman in college and I was returning to my dorm late at night after a long study session in the library. As I turned the corner I see a guy punching another guy in the face and he storms off mumbling something like "...that's what you get for looking at my girl" or something like that. Anyways the guy was on his hands and knees looking for his glasses which had fallen into some grass. I only had a puny Inova Microlight with me at the time but I came over to help him find his glasses. We find it right away and he grabs his glasses and runs off without one word of thanks. :shakehead
Oh well, hope he's doing OK.


----------



## CamoNinja (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Back when I worked for the Fl DOC, I was down in a wing counting when the lights went off due to a power storm. The inmates will sling soap at you underneath the doors. I had a streamlight ultra stinger and lit up the wing. Did'nt get hit. 

Another time I was driving home in the middle of no where when I seen a harley dude standing beside the road all bloody. He dodged a deer and went into a canal. At the time I had a amondotech N35 and lit the canal up so he could hook my winch up to pull his harley out.


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*



CamoNinja said:


> Back when I worked for the Fl DOC, I was down in a wing counting when the lights went off due to a power storm. The inmates will sling soap at you underneath the doors. I had a streamlight ultra stinger and lit up the wing. Did'nt get hit.
> 
> Another time I was driving home in the middle of no where when I seen a harley dude standing beside the road all bloody. He dodged a deer and went into a canal. At the time I had a amondotech N35 and lit the canal up so he could hook my winch up to pull his harley out.



A Harley dude all bloody on the side of the road? Haha dam I would probably still help, but I'd defiantly be ready for a fight when I get out! (Just because of the stereotype)

The majority are nice middle age guys who love bikes. I know a few


----------



## RCM (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Here's mine! I was laying in my bedroom late one night, wind blowing hard outside. Had to use the bathroom, few seconds before I sit up, wind blows a line down, and I am left in the dark...had my little cheap LED touch light next to me, turned it on, almost totally dead, I used what llittle light I had to find my charged AAs and changed them blindly, then used that to find my better light and went off to use the bathroom, now I always sleep with a flashlight next to me...usually a garrity K009 with duraloops inside! It almost is NEVER dead and I keep a set of alkalines around just in case!


----------



## papageorgio (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Just last night I was helping my sister in law and her husband move out of their house and they were putting some things into a 45 foot semi trailer. They are building a new home and renting for a while. It was getting close to 9pm and the trailer was parked in the back of someone elses property with the door of the trailer backed against the woods. It was complete darkness in the back of the trailer and inside. Thankfully I was EDC'ing my Novatac Storm (I really like this light for the money by the way) I tailstood it inside the trailer on medium and it worked out great. We had all the light we needed. My brother in law had some Cabela's cap light (The 3 LED's inside the brim) that died after about 5 minutes. Good thing I was prepared! Between a good light and a good multi-tool, you are well prepared for just about any task you might encounter in a typical day. Regarding the Storm, I am finding that it actually lasts for quite a while on one cell. I know people had doubts about them, but it DOES have a great beam to it and feels great in the hand.


----------



## CamoNinja (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

I'm pretty good at judging people after being in L.E. for over 10yrs. He was very thankful but refused when I offered to call 911 lol. "Alcohol". Plus I had *.45* other reasons not to be afraid. 



OfficerSheepDog said:


> A Harley dude all bloody on the side of the road? Haha dam I would probably still help, but I'd defiantly be ready for a fight when I get out! (Just because of the stereotype)
> 
> The majority are nice middle age guys who love bikes. I know a few


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

I was in a midwestern town in 1990 that was leveled by a tornado, my vehicle was destroyed and had been pushed up aginst a building. I had always kept a 3D MagLight in the Bronco and myself and 3 friends used it to navagate through HELL, back to one of their homes. The scene from Twister at the aunt's home is close to reality however there are no lights its pitch black, with down powerlines trees debris of all kinds, and people screaming in every direction. That MagLight was the most important item I owned for about 2 hours that night. (about how long it took us to get one mile) I have kept a light with me ever since that night, 20 years with minimags untill I first found out about the 4/7 Quark now it is always with me.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Here's another great CPF thread, with an Identical name !


It's 10 years old, and still very interesting, informative, and timely.


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...r-best-I´m-glad-I-had-a-Flashlight-experience

lovecpf


----------



## kobekobebryan (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: what is your best "I´m glad I had a Flashlight" experience ?*

yap
i was camping and when the night comes, nobody bring a good flashlight
almost all of them use their 2d light. untill i pull my 200 lumens store branded flashlight
their flashlight are nothing compared to mine :devil:
sadly the next morning i lost mine in the river
spend the next night with my maglite solitare


----------



## jackknifeh (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Not much of a story but it was a pitch black night and I had a flat. Two days before I had bought a light that plugged into the cigarette lighter just in case I had a flat when it was a pitch black night. Like I said, not much of a story but it is a good memory since I had a light. The memories would have much different if I hadn't had a light. I didn't carry a pocket flashlight then like I do now. Back then pocket flashlights were almost useless. Not very bright and used house payment money to keep them in batteries. Maybe I bought the wrong ones. This happened about 20 years ago.

Jack


----------



## Kitchen Panda (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Last night my wife had been working late, and told me the MiniMaglite with a Terralux LED was very handy when power went out briefly at the returning office. I reminded her that there were two large lights in the car, too...which she'd forgotten about. And *any day now* the Ti CA-1AL will show up and go on her key ring for such emergencies. 

Bill


----------



## wildweed (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Friday i was coming home from a friends house and turned on a road by my house ( rural area ) Got about mile down the road and decided to turn around and go back to the store to get some cigs ( i know smoking is bad for ya ) anyway turned around and on the last curve b4 i got to main road i saw dust all in the road and slowed down and looked and saw a motorcycle laid over in the grass. I stopped threw on my flashers .. jumped out with my mini 123 and went to searching..found the guy about 25 feet from bike laid out.. I got him up and looked him over ..He was really tore up . I don't know if it changed anything but i was glad i had my light . It was pitch black out there. Found all his stuff(gloves,goggles,etc) and waited with him till help got there.. I always have a light on me and always will


----------



## Cataract (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

Back when I worked at the racetrack, I had to use the bathroom next to the server room. One of the guys was finishing his shift and just came in, turned the lights off and left. He thought I would have to wipe in the dark, but little did he know I had a solitaire on me. Never turn the lights off on a flashaholic or he'll have the better of you!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*

After getting the same treatment that many flashaholics get for our hobby/obsession for years from my wife and in-laws, we were on vacation together in Aruba. The lights went out to a good chunk of the island, including the entire area we were in. I had a milky candle up in seconds, the room well lit and we went out and grilled on the grass while everyone else was huddled around candles. They now all carry a light.


----------



## jmwking (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: what is your best \"I´m glad I had a Flashlight\" experience ?*



Acid87 said:


> I had an experience driving home via country roads late one night. Coming around a fairly blind corner I was met by a small bunch of highland cows and [email protected] my pants (not the silly American version I mean my underpants.) I had on me my little preon 1 and used it to warn other motorists of the escaped posse and also helped the farmer find the section of fence that let the group out. Good night to be a flashaholic.
> Steven


 
I have to admit some awe at a thread that lay dormant for eight years. A ten-year-old thread, one of the oldest on the board - and fewer than 100 posts! 

-jk


----------



## Acid87 (Oct 12, 2011)

jmwking said:


> I have to admit some awe at a thread that lay dormant for eight years. A ten-year-old thread, one of the oldest on the board - and fewer than 100 posts!
> 
> -jk



I had no idea I had restarted the thread. The forum runner app showed it as a newer thread maybe after a good few pages though. Ah well if everyone is enjoying it I'm not too fussed.


----------



## Cataract (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: what is your best "I´m glad I had a Flashlight" experience ?*

Sure was a good thing you brought this one back up. The most interesting part is that most recent stories are similar to the ones 9 years ago.


----------

